
Iran has tried to suppress a video game about their Islamic revolution - Animats
https://warisboring.com/iran-has-tried-to-kill-this-video-game-ba1b22710236
======
logfromblammo
> _Nobody was happy about it on both sides, so I was like, ‘I must be doing
> something right.’_

So the diaspora Iranians in LA won't fund it because it isn't biased enough
toward the shah's old regime. The ruling Iranian regime wants to kill it
because it isn't biased enough toward the rebels.

You won't know you _really_ have it right until the CIA and/or US State Dept.
also complains that it isn't biased enough to the Americans.

~~~
eternalban
> diaspora Iranians in LA

Mostly Jewish Iranians. Not an entirely representative demographic.

> the CIA and/or US State Dept. also complains

Only if your game documents the visit by American General Huyser [1] in the
winter of '79 to Tehran and his direct communication to the Iranian generals
of Washington's position regarding the future of Pahlavi regime.

You will understand nothing about world events since mid-70s until you wrap
your head around US's decision to throw the Shah under the bus and prop up the
Ayatollah regime. (Little hint for you here: have you noted IRI's enemies,
Sadaam, Taliban, etc. falling off like flies at the hand of America while the
robbed ones maintain their retarding [2] regime in Iran?)

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_E._Huyser](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_E._Huyser)

[2]: Simply can not even imagine where Iran would be today if it had not
suffered from more than 3 decades of sanctions, an entire generation maimed
and killed in Iran-Iraq war, the continuing brain drain, and crippling
sanctions based on the sock puppet regimes duly voiced "death to America"
idiotic chanting. But you can be certain that it would be a very serious
player on the world stage.

See also:

[https://news.google.com/newspapers?nid=1946&dat=19780808&id=...](https://news.google.com/newspapers?nid=1946&dat=19780808&id=eIIuAAAAIBAJ&sjid=faEFAAAAIBAJ&pg=6274,2456107)

[http://masoudbehnoud.com/weblog/s2.pdf](http://masoudbehnoud.com/weblog/s2.pdf)

Regrettably this is in Farsi but here is the "playboy" "dictator" giving his
ultimatum to Western Oil companies and nations regarding what to expect in
1979:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vM8R8Noe1w8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vM8R8Noe1w8)

~~~
Dr_tldr
>You will understand nothing about world events since mid-70s until you wrap
your head around US's decision to throw the Shah under the bus and prop up the
Ayatollah regime.

Yes, the United States replaced a friendly regime with a hostile one, that
makes sense. The Shah was doing so well, much beloved by the Iranian people,
so believed that his secret police force SAVAK in some ways compares
unfavorably to the SS and the NKVD in terms of forms of elaborateness and
systemization of torture.

The narrative you're suggesting doesn't have _internal_ coherence, unless
you're saying that Jimmy Carter conspired with Ronald Reagan to lose the
election and that when the western powers did arms deals with Iraq in the
1980s they didn't _really_ sell them any weapons, somehow...it just doesn't
make any sense to anyone in possession of even a few facts that a neutral
party would consider undisputed.

The Shah was a brutal, incompetent, and out-of-touch dictator who paid lip-
service to western values while committing countless crimes, going agains the
wishes of the overwhelming majority, and failing to invest in even the most
basic infrastructure.

And this game looks great, precisely because it deals with the complexities
involved in being an average person having to balance two very different forms
of dictatorship, neither of which believes in free association, free speech,
or free elections, and is willing to commit mass murder to get it's way.

~~~
eternalban
> Yes, the United States replaced a friendly regime with a hostile one, that
> makes sense.

Read up:

[https://www.amazon.com/Grand-Chessboard-American-
Geostrategi...](https://www.amazon.com/Grand-Chessboard-American-Geostrategic-
Imperatives/dp/0465027261)

> SS and NKVD [and "brutal"]

This sort of b.s. psychological manipulations could be passed around before
the internet as agitprop but those days are over. SS ran concentration camps,
among other things. Kindly point to documented events that would even
_remotely_ approach the atrocities of SS or NKVD. (Google may also have some
nice ultra violent pictures for your viewing pleasure courtesy of US armed
forces and intelligence services in Iraq. From what WAPO published back in the
day, when select members of US congress got to see the unpublished pics after
Abu Gharaib hit the fan, they emerged "shaken", "pale", and "speechless".)

> the western powers did arms deals with Iraq in the 1980s

And Israel funneled American arms to "hostile" IRI during the same period.
Regardless, the essential requirement was, and remains, for instability in the
region.

Shah was a nationalist and that didn't fit in with the Globalist agenda.

> brutal & mass murder

Even the sum total of all state violence of Shah's 37 year reign pales to
utter insignificance compared to the 4 year record of _any American president_
starting with the Atom Bomb dropping shoe salesman and culminating with the
current Nobel Peace Prize winner.

> incompetent

Fairly, he suffered from grandiosity and talked too much. But you can google
for declassified assessments of this man. Incompetence was never on the list.

------
dublinben
I had never heard about this game, until I heard another story about its
suppression in Iran. If they want to increase awareness of this game, this is
exactly how to do it!

~~~
kirrent
The well known Streisand effect.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand_effect)

